# dazed & confused! Anyone on humira/immune treatment?



## pimcake (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm totally new to this site (and to all the abbreviations too!). I'm 40 and have lost 4 babies in the last two years between 6-10 weeks. I have tested high for killer blood cells and been advised by Dr ******* to take humira injections to try to decrease the count. I'm worrying about taking humira having done the research and read about some of the awful side effects. Has anyone been through it? Has anyone had experience with Dr ******* and immunology treatments? We are ttc (i think those are the right letters!).
PS I have seen the page that a member posted about the different meds that can be taken and what it all means which is just amazing and so helpful, I was so thankful to have a resource like that


----------



## mrswoofy (Aug 5, 2013)

I had the humira treatment. Absolutely no side effects and I was fine injecting myself with no training or experience. 

Might be coincidental but I fell pregnant the fun way soon after (just as we were scheduled to start ivf). I'm now 35 weeks and everything has been fine.


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Pimcake

I had full immune treatment with Dr Gorgy. (see my signature) I had 4 shots of humira and the only side effect I had were a mild rash after the first injection. No side effects from the other 3 injections. I constantly got colds a couple of months after finishing it, so I knew it was working as I never get colds, and I had my bfp a 3 months later.


----------



## Tigger99 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for this post ladies. I too have been told to take Humira and am worried about the side effects.


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Tigger! 
I take Enbrel instead of Humira. I have a German immunologist and in Germany they prefer Enbrel above Humira. No side effects whatsoever. Maybe that is an option too?

Good luck with your treatments!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Pimcake
I had two doses of Humira:  never had side effects but never got BFP either.  I thought it was far too expensive with little real evidence it works so subsequently just went for intralipid and prednisolone and got BFP.  Mind you that final cycle was DE which I think gave rise to my BFP possibility more than the intralipid & prednisolone. Please consider at 40 your MC risk is sadly around 50% and so its very much a numbers game getting that golden embryo amongst the genetically faulty ones our body produces in our 40s.

I also use clexane and will continue with this until 32 weeks.
TCC x


----------



## NowOrNever (May 14, 2012)

Hi - I've no experience of humira - but I used Prednisolone tablets and also on clexane until 32 weeks. It worked this time around!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pop over to the SERUM threads under Greece clinics a lady called Agate has dedicated an entire thread to Immunes and Humira etc and the different experiences with it. Very informative!


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi, sorry to hear about your losses, humira was the only thing that worked for me- I needed to take it right up to seeing heartbeat. No major side effects although I was more prone to colds etc when I first took it. Good luck with your treatment .
Bx


----------



## pimcake (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks girls it's really lovely to hear from you all. It's been a while since I posted my question, unfortunately I have been really sick since then due to a likely allergic reaction to the humira injection. I guess it was just bad luck as there are so many positive stories about it which makes me feel a lot better! I was feeling really sad because it seemed like it was the end of the road for us with my reaction but I hadn't realised there were alternative routes like the Enbrel that you mentioned and the tablets. Thanks for cheering me up and good luck everyone!


----------

